# LR Enfuse Error 167



## nickzee (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello LR Experts.

Hope you are all doing well!

I have been using LR Enfuse in my daily workflow for about a year now.  It's a great tool that I wouldn't want to live without it. 

Since I started using LR Enfuse, I've always had an unsolvable problem that I hope to solve here so I can speed up my workflow.  

First, My computer is custom built:
MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX
Intel i7 4770 (Logical processor count: 8)
16gb Ram
GTX 660
Windows 8.1 Business Edition
SSD for OS and programs.
Externals for storage.
LR 5.5
Enfuse 4.31

It's very quick, and can handle an "Enfuse" within seconds.  I've also accomplished a 50 image blend once, just to see how many I could process without getting an error. 


Here is how it's set up.

*In the Configuration Tab:*
"Use application hosted by the Photographers Toolbox" is selected.
"Enfuse 4 for newer processors ans Align_Image_Stack" is selected. 
 My Temporary Files is set to a folder on my SSD.
I am also running Lightroom as an administrator.

*Auto Align Tab:*
Both options are disabled.

*Enfuse Tab:*
Exposure Weight: 1.00
Saturation Weight: .20
Contrast: Was 0.00, now 0.02 (see below)
No Extra Command Line Parameters Added.
No. Levels - Automatic
Contrast Window Size: 5


*Output Tab:*
Destination: Custom Folder
Filename: Use
Format: Tiff
Compression: None
Bit Depth: 16bits
Colour Space: Prophoto
Reimport: Disabled
Open File: Disabled
Copy Meta: Enabled
Except: None checked.

Registration Code is Checked Green.

Check for Updates Says I have the Latest Version. 4.31

Here is the Error and how I get it. 

If I load one (3..., 8..., 50... images doesn't matter how many) "blend" into LREnfuse, it works without a problem.   However, if I load a second one, before the first one finishes, I get this error "*An internal error has occurred: ./LRLib_DebugLog.lua:167: attempt to index local 'handle' (a nil value)*".  Without rhyme or reason, I'll also get this error while doing the same thing (loading two or more blends simultaneously) "*An internal error has occurred: ./LREnfuse.lua:709: attempt to index local 'handle' (a nil value)*"

I have changed the Error reporting options (trying different combos) in the "Plug-in Manager" dashboard as well as in the "Configuration Tab" of the blend window. Perhaps the different errors are because of the different options chosen???  

This error, is given when I have "Do not log Debug Info" selected in the Plug-in Mananger.








This error is giving when I have "Log debug info to a file..." selected.







This is one of those Debug Errors.  First two lines are about Contrast Weight. 

View attachment LR ENFUSE ERROR.txt


This is the same error, but after I changed "Contrast Weight" to 0.02 from 0.00.  "Contrast Window Size" as always been set to 5.

View attachment LR ENFUSE ERROR 3.txt

Does anyone have info on Error "167"? Or what the text file says, "_Warning: no TIFFTAG_SAMPLEFORMAT or TIFFTAG_DATATYPE, guessing pixeltype 'UINT16'._"

I searched the "_Warning: no TIFFTAG_SAMPLEFORMAT or TIFFTAG_DATATYPE, guessing pixeltype 'UINT16'." _error and found this from 2006.  http://sourceforge.net/p/ufraw/bugs/26/   But it's over my head in terms of how to fix it.


I know Tim is a busy guy; btw, I love the concept of The Touch, perhaps a Windows version will show up soon.  I have sent him a few emails with the same details with no response, and even asked Jeffery Friedl what he suggested.  Jeffery, kindly responed, "_it'd be better to find out why the Enfuse invocation is dying.  Drop the Lr/Enfuse author (Timothy Armes <emailwashere>) a note to ask about running multiple invocations in parallel..._".   

Any further help would be so appreciated!  

I aslo posted here a while back- http://www.luminous-landscape.com/forum/index.php?topic=88858.0 (no solution yet)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tim Armes (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

Victoria let me know about this question. Thanks Victoria 

Time is being sort of cruel and kind to me at the moment. An unfortunate set of circumstances has led me to have 6 weeks of consecutive holiday, which sound great in principle but it's a stressful nightmare in terms of work. To make matters worse, Apple released a new version of Final Cut Pro the day before my holidays started, thereby rendering one of my most important products rather in need of a huge update.

So, while I'll have to admit to being snowed under at the best of times, I'm currently completely drowning in support issues, and I apologise to all affected by this :(

Curiously, I wasn't aware that LR/Enfuse wasn't able to run parallel blends correctly. I'll add this to my list.

As for the warnings, you can safely ignore those.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2014)

Hang in there Tim!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## raden (Aug 29, 2014)

I noticed just today on his website that Enfuse is now available for a donation and it used to cost $29, I think. There were also some new notes on it not working in certain situations. I did not read but now I may go  back to check on the problem.


----------



## nickzee (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for looking out @raden!  I checked out the LR/enfuse change log and it's last update was 11/29/13. This topic was started after that on 08/05/14.

I was getting excited for minute!


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 20, 2015)

raden said:


> I noticed just today on his website that Enfuse is now available for a donation and it used to cost $29, I think. There were also some new notes on it not working in certain situations. I did not read but now I may go  back to check on the problem.



It's always been donationware, but if you'd like to give $29 I'd be ver happy


----------

